# Today's arrivals



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks to one of my mates effort we were able to obtain some cool snakes today.
Echis p. leakeyii, My 5th of 8 recognized species in that genus...whooohoo!!









Atractaspis bibronii, Bibron's mole viper (Love those little beady eyes, reminds me of GWB's eyes  )









Rufous Beaked Snake (Rhamphiophis rostratus)









Oh...and 3 of these which are destine for a few Zoo's I work with.....I like this picture because I took it while holding the two hooks just a mere 15 inches from greased lightining. He was very cooperative and a nice little beastie.
Dendroaspis polylepis


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never seen Atractaspis bibronii, Bibron's mole viper .
wow. good looking with the cool eyes.


----------



## pythonprincess (Aug 15, 2007)

*wow why dont i live near you lol*

Very nice snakes, 

Laura




*o* said:


> I have never seen Atractaspis bibronii, Bibron's mole viper .
> wow. good looking with the cool eyes.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

I have one thumb shorter than the other 'cos of an Atractaspis! Not sure if it was bibroni though (West Africa). Apparently they have fangs that can fold out sideways so they just nod their head to the side and jab you with one fang.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you have some amazing snakes come your way bud, very nice


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I love bibronii!! I hope you put some videos up of these guys in action.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

That top one looks rather irritated ​


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> That top one looks rather irritated ​


 
Echis wrote the book on being irritated :grin1:


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

great photos all very nice snakes guess you will be making a vid? soon
?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

All very nice Only if I lived in the USA


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Crazy fool, you have a black mamba!!! Very nice snakes, just be careful!
Good luck,
Ben


----------

